# Help request - Lenses/Gift



## EcoliUVA (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi guys, I wanted to ask for some input regarding a gift for my wife. She has expressed an interest in getting an entry level DSLR camera for a while, and unbeknownst to her I recently ordered a Pentax K-5: Pentax K-5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know basically nothing about photography. I ordered this after a ton of research, and this seemed to get excellent reviews everywhere. I ordered the camera body only, because I could save 50 bucks ordering the lens it normally comes with separately, a 15-55mm, whatever that means. While investigating this camera in particular, I saw a review where the reviewer suggested that buying a 15-135mm lens would let you "get more out of the camera." That lens is nearly 2.5 times the price of the 15-55 though, so I'd like to know if it's worth getting, or if it would be better to just get the normal 15-55 and some additional lenses later.

Anything you guys can offer is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Tang (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess this a thread I should watch since I'm one of only two Pentax users here. 

Firstly, nice choice of gear. The K5 was (and still is!) an excellent camera. If your wife gets serious about photography she'll have more than enough camera to grow into! If you have the money for it, I'd definitely recommend the 18-135 lens you were looking at. It's pretty damn sharp when used outdoors or in good light. Is it the weather resistant model? There should be 'WR' somewhere in the lens title or description. 

Good luck and definitely let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Tang! It is indeed marked as weather resistant. The real question, I suppose, is should I drop 400 bucks on it, or get the 15-55mm for $150 (also WR) and another lens for some other purpose? 

Not knowing much about this stuff makes it difficult to know why I should choose one lens versus another, or what the purpose of a, say, 50mm-200mm lens would be. Would it be better to have a 15-55 and a 50-200, or just one 15-135? Is it just the zoom capability that changes?


----------



## Tang (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice 

When I get home I can type out a better list of recommendations for you. It's pretty difficult doing this on my phone. Long post coming soonish!


----------



## EcoliUVA (Dec 14, 2013)

No rush, and thanks! 

Edit:

So I pulled the trigger on a weather resistant 18-55 and not-WR 55-300. Seems like that should cover a fair bit, though I'm reading there are "better" options for specific uses. Hopefully this will let her cut her teeth, then later I can look forward to spending tons of money on another expensive hobby (hers this time, not mine!) in the future...haha.


----------

